# Zeebrugge to Rosyth



## Bob Murdoch (Dec 11, 2004)

Hi guys,
I will be on tomorrow's trip to Rosyth. Very keen to check it out even if it will be my last ferry trip, and first, to Scotland. Excluding three Glasgow-Dublin with the BB for summer camps. (Great fun and I liked the Irish lassies, but that is another story)
I booked a couple of months ago and was pi++ed off a couple of weeks ago to get a closing down sale (sail) offer at about half what I paid for the trip. Not very diplomatic. 
Anyhow, looking forward to some balmy Scottish weather. I have packed my suntan lotion and my shorts and t-shirts.
Going up the East Coast and looking forward to some Arbroath smokies.
Then the rest in Johnstone.
Yeah, looking forward to it 
Cheers Bob


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Jeez Bob , just realised you're not too far from me ( Dutch Belgian border at
Stabroek).
We just back a month from our caravan tour of the promised land but took
the Ijmuiden - Newcastle route. Had a marvelous 3 weeks. 
Hope you also have a great time. Enjoy yourself.


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

John Cassels said:


> Jeez Bob , just realised you're not too far from me ( Dutch Belgian border at
> Stabroek).
> We just back a month from our caravan tour of the promised land but took
> the Ijmuiden - Newcastle route. Had a marvelous 3 weeks.
> Hope you also have a great time. Enjoy yourself.


It's amazing the way that European ex-pat Brit seafarers sort of gather around the biggest and busiest ports in North Europe. Stabroek used to be on the smugglers route from BoZ to Antwerp. Hotel the Kettle is about the closest digs to Antwerp without being in Belgium. Had many a nosh and a pint there!(Thumb)


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Actually , on the Dutch side of the border ( Putte).
The kettle hotel , where is that Bill ?.


----------



## Bob Murdoch (Dec 11, 2004)

John Cassels said:


> Jeez Bob , just realised you're not too far from me ( Dutch Belgian border at
> Stabroek).
> We just back a month from our caravan tour of the promised land but took
> the Ijmuiden - Newcastle route. Had a marvelous 3 weeks.
> Hope you also have a great time. Enjoy yourself.


Yes, John, We sometimes head up thataway for a change of scenery, usually to Schluize. That is spelled completely wrong I know, but I cant be bothered looking it up. Lazy B.
I am certainly looking forward to having a good fish supper with vinegar on it. My mouth is watering already.
The weather forecast is pretty reasonable for the start, but what the heck.
Cheers,
Bob


----------



## Bob Murdoch (Dec 11, 2004)

I think it is actually Sluitz


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Think you mean Sluis Bob.

We are 20 km due north of Antwerpen.

Anyhow , have a great one. That was one of the first things I looked
out for - a good fish supper. Found a great place in Helenburgh just 
across from the pier. The chippy on the Largs seafront is also pretty
good.

Caravan well stocked up with Malcolm Allan's haggis, steak & kidney
pies etc. for the return journey.


----------



## Bob Murdoch (Dec 11, 2004)

Yes John, correct.
I was fatigued after downloading 8 boxes of books to take back for my brother and various charity shops in Scotland.
Then will have to reload with another stack at the other end to augment the local library!
My favourite is a little place in Ayr. Trouble is, if you have the fish tea, you are done for the rest of the day, not only tasty but enormous. And it is hard to resist.
Must get finished here and relax for a bit before leaving
Cheers

Bob


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

John, The Hotel Kettle is in Ossendrecht on the old low road to Stabroek/Zandvliet. 

Sluis is a great place where one restaurant has two or three Michelin stars. Sluis is my favourite town in Zeeuwsch Vlaanderen, they also have some great waffle and friet joints.


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Billieboy said:


> John, The Hotel Kettle is in Ossendrecht on the old low road to Stabroek/Zandvliet.
> 
> Sluis is a great place where one restaurant has two or three Michelin stars. Sluis is my favourite town in Zeeuwsch Vlaanderen, they also have some great waffle and friet joints.


OK Bill , know where you are now.

Place is still going strong and you're right , a good place to have a meal.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Billieboy said:


> John, The Hotel Kettle is in Ossendrecht *on the old low road* to Stabroek/Zandvliet .........


Billieboy/ JC,
I thought they were *all* "low roads" in your neck of the woods! (Jester)


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Not quite Ray, JC lives way up one of the highest hills in North Brabant, (it is an anciet sand dune!), the low road to Antwerp at that point is at an altitude of one, to minus one, meter MSL. The motorway is at plus 10 Meters. Altitude matters a lot over here!


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Billieboy said:


> ..... The motorway is at plus 10 Meters........!


Jeez - (EEK) - my extension ladder is longer than that! (Jester)


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

We've got a long one too, Ray!


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Billieboy said:


> Not quite Ray, JC lives way up one of the highest hills in North Brabant, (it is an anciet sand dune!), the low road to Antwerp at that point is at an altitude of one, to minus one, meter MSL. The motorway is at plus 10 Meters. Altitude matters a lot over here!


Ah , that's the reason I'm feeling light headed.

It's not the whisky but a lack of oxygen !.


----------



## Bob Murdoch (Dec 11, 2004)

Well anyway guys, had a good trip on the Scottish Viking. Arrived half an hour late but no hassle. Had a geat fish supper yesterday in The Chippy Down the Lane in Glasgow. Everything I had been waiting for, but had to leave the last dozen or so chips and forkfull of haddock.
In view of the discussion about altitude raised above, I will air a little plan I have been chewing over for some time. My family are all keen climbers/walkers and I thought that I would start the Flemmish Mountaineering Club (For Those Afraid of Heights).
Do you think there could be an opening in the tourist market here?
Bob


----------



## Nick Balls (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes of course................ Down here in a very flat Norfolk we once had the 'Caister Mountain Rescue' a group of lads with a land-rover who used to perform 'demonstrations' at local fetes.... complete with all the gear, climbing the horizontal playing field etc, etc . A great way to raise money for charity


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Glad to hear you had a great time Bob.

Had the same experience with the fish suppers from that nice little chippie
in Helensburgh. By the time we got back to the caravan park at Luss , the
wife had lost a bit of her appetite and I ate half of hers as well.
Could hardly move for the rest of the evening !.

Good idea re the Flemish montaineering club. You could organise climbs
around the Wallonia area - there are a few exciting 50 meter climbs there !.


----------

